# Anyone Have Experience Of Casio Mtd1043 Watches



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking at buying a Casio MTD1043 watch off of ebay.

Has anybody got one of these watches; are they any good? How bright is the Lume on them at night?

What's people's experience of Casio analogue watches in general?

The pro's that I can see are the 10 year battery, the cheap price (Â£38 inc P&P) and it looks almost identical to my old Tissot, which is a style I like.

Thanks for any help!

Andy


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi andy, sorry but i've never handled any casio analogue's- but if they are anything like their digital's-they will be ok.

i've had three casio telememo 50's, my eldest 'claimed' the first two and lost both of them







, the third is hidden away from him







.

sorry i couldn't add anything helpful.

john.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Johnbaz. I'm actually taking another look at Roy's site with his sale now on...those Seiko quartzes are looking quite appealing!


----------

